# SupplyHouse.com



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

These guys are located in farmingdale NY near my base, and they have a shipping hub in the middle of america, they have great prices and ship free of charge over $99. They boilers, water heaters, hvac units are alittle pricy due to there weight but almost all other supplies are at a great price, and they got some nice funky PVC fittings like street sweeps, and stuff like that.

Supplyhouse.com


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

What happens when you are missing some important piece or they send you the wrong or defective part? I tried my hand at some online vendors because the price was right but the service just is not there. I think I am still waiting on a refund from supplyhouse.com from years ago. It may cost a few more bucks but if my brick and mortar supply house messes something up or I'm missing something they correct it quickly


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I have never gotten a miss matched order from them once, that sucks that happened to to you. I know them personally and I am sure they will honor your issue if there is a problem. I would say that if I did not live so close to them I would not buy equipment from them, but general fittings and plumbing materials, I do not see how there could be many problems, I have received ever order on time and correctly.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I have not had an issue at all with Supplyhouse. I get most of my Pex fittings and few oddball basso valves for a gas valve timer setup. 10 orders this year all on time and complete.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

We use them a lot order by 6 today get next morning, if not its 20% off they are very good never had a problem


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

I have used them for a few things, pricing was much better on those items then at my wholesaler. Didn't use them for rush or critical jobs. Still prefer to deal with my wholesaler, but a great way to save a few bucks. However all it takes is that one screwed up order and all your savings are out the window.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I here ya, they have a pretty redundant system, when the brick and mortar local place screws up, there to goes your savings... I went through about $30,000 woth of propress fittings with out one screw up..


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

supplyhouse is great , they used to be pex supply , they definitely beat fergusons pricing


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

I still get better prices on everything at my local supply house (even with my "TradeMaster" discount from them.

However SupplyHouse.com does have a great system for ordering fittings and parts(even odd fittings that local wholesalers don't stock). I have never had an issue with an order from them, always right and always shipped and delivered quickly.

They also sell USA made quality Black Iron fittings, which I greatly prefer over the imported crap that I can find locally.

No sales tax is another bonus.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

true , the no sales tax thing is a plus. and my local winelson matches prices. love those guys


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Some interesting comments here.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

shipping is free when you become a trade pro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> shipping is free when you become a trade pro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




on all orders not just $99 and over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like I need to get signed up as a trade pro then. 

Thanks JohnnieSqueeze


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Alan said:


> Looks like I need to get signed up as a trade pro then.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks JohnnieSqueeze




you have to spend x,*** amount then your automatically in I dont know what that amount is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

